# Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!



## multimolti (28. Januar 2010)

*Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Hallo!

Ich hab mein Case mit zwei 120mm-Kühlern drin gekauft, die leuchten auch schön und pusten die warme Luft raus, sind jetzt aber nach ca. 5 Monaten Gebrauch irgendwie am Arsch und rattern... dieses Geräusch nervt wirklich!
Habe beim Caseking-Weihnachtscontest ja die praktische Lüftersteuerung gewonnen, mit der ich die immer abschalte, wenn ich es leise haben will, aber dann schlägt die Alarm, weil es zu warm wird...

Also müssen neue Lüfter her!
120mm brauche ich, Beleuchtung oder tolles Design muss nicht sein, sie sollen aber extrem leise sein (CPU und Graka hört man im Idle kaum, nur die Caselüfter merkt man überhaupt --> siehe Sysprofile) und am Besten noch günstig sein.
Was empfehlt ihr mir? Bin da nicht so der Profi... Ich habe einen Scythe Slipstream gefunden, der hat nur 7.5dBa, was leise zu sein scheint. Mein CPU-Lüfter ist auch von Scythe und mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden, also was sagt ihr dazu? Kostet auch nur 5€. Aber reichen die 40m³/h denn?

Danke!


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Hier hast du was feines zu lesen.  [Review] 120mm-Lüfter Roundup


----------



## multimolti (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Danke schonmal, nur fehlen mir irgendwie noch die "Referenzinformationen"...

Wie viel Durchsatz brauche ich?
Sind 30dBA laut oder leise? Wie laut sollte der Lüfter maximal haben, eurer Meinung nach?
Brauche ich einen PWM-Lüfter? Das NZXT Sentry 2 kann Voltage Control, und soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist Voltage Control die Spannung zu ändern und PWM die Spannung gleich zu lassen, aber immer an/aus zu schalten... also kein PWM?

Ich habe mal die Liste an getesteten Lüftern "durchanalysiert":
-----------------------
*Akasa Apache:* NEIN --> PWM
*be quiet! Silent Wings USC:* EVTL --> wenig Leistung, aber leise, 11,34€
*CooLink SWiF2 120-P:* NEIN --> nur bei PWM gut
*Enermax Twister Cluster:* NEIN --> PWM
*Enermax Twister Everest:* NEIN --> regelt RPM selber, aber dazu habe ich ja das Sentry 2
*Nanoxia DX12:* JA --> viel Leistung und dabei leise, 8,99€
*Noctua NF-P12:* EVTL --> leise, aber ich brauche keine "gute Ausstattung", 15,91€
*Noctua NF-S12B FLX:* EVTL --> gut regelbar, aber auch "Premium", 16,20€
*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro:* JA --> gute Leistung, sehr leise, 9,98€
*Scythe Slipstream:* EVTL --> viel Leistung, aber keine Aussage über Lautstärke? Geringer Lieferumfang ist OK, 4,90€
*Scythe S-Flex:* EVTL --> sehr wenig Leistung, dafür sehr leise + gute Spannungskontrolle, 7,90€
*Silverstone Suscool 121:* NEIN --> überzeugt nicht
*Xigmatek XLF-F125x:* NEIN --> schlecht per Spannung skalierbar
-----------------------

Da  bleibt schon nicht mehr so viel übrig... wenn ihr mir jetzt meine Fragen beantwortet, kann ich bestimmt eine Schlussfolgerung ziehen


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Noiseblocker bauen IMHO die leisesten Lüfter, ich habe Blacksilent (die blauen) und BlackSilent Pros (die schwarzen) hier, und selbst bei 12 V 
hört man vom Lager *nichts*, man nimmt nur ein Luftrauschen
wahr. 

Bei 800 RPM ist aber *gar nichts* mehr zu hören


----------



## multimolti (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht, also so einen? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber mir hat immer noch niemand verraten, ob der Durchsatz reicht


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

kommt auch ganz aufs Gehäuse und deiner Kabel an.
Also wie gut dein Airflow allg. ist.

Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass man nicht genug Durchsatz haben kann. Denn es gibt ja Lüftersteuerungen. Also wenns leise sein soll, (idle z.b.) dann einfach runter drehen. Bei Last macht die Lautstärke ja dann auch nicht mehr so viel aus.


----------



## multimolti (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung günstige und LEISE 120mm-Case-Lüfter!*

Keine Ahnung wie der Airflow aussieht, aber allzu schlecht ist's glaube ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU-Lüfter pustet die Hitze fast direkt raus, die Graka auch, vorne wird eingesaugt und die Hälfte geht über die Graka zu CPU/RAM/PSU, die andere Hälfte runter zur Graka. Der hintere Lüfter saugt dann den ganzen warmen Scheiss wieder raus.


----------

